# Kahr CT380 vs. Ruger LC380



## kms888 (Jun 30, 2012)

Interested in thoughts on which firearm is more reliable. Never owned a Kahr firearm so don't know much about them. Like the general size/feel to both the CT380 and LC380. The CW380 is smaller than I'm looking for.

Use would be for target shooting / backup. 

Not interested in other calibers, or why 9mm may be better. Realize it probably is but already own a 9mm pistol so looking to add another caliber to my collection. 

Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Bobshouse (Jul 6, 2015)

You asked this in the Kahr forum, so I guess your looking for votes towards the Kahr....here's one. Nice thing about the lc380 is Ruger is coming out with a conversion kit to 9mm.

I have a Kahr p380 and have had zero problems.


----------



## Baklash (Jan 12, 2014)

I don't have a 380, but I have a Kahr CW9 and CM9 and never had any kind of issue from day 1. There have been some problems with Kahr 380 but Kahr customer service resolves them. It's like a lot of new models that need some wrinkles ironed out. Check out http://www.kahrtalk.com /forum.php for lots of detailed discussions. Maybe it will help you.


----------

